# [solved] Broke my kernel trying to switch to systemd

## Aquous

Hi folks,

Up until a few minutes ago, I ran a 3.10.9 kernel that was working just fine. I recently decided I wanted to switch from OpenRC to systemd, and in doing so I was asked to change some kernel configuration options. IIRC what I changed in my config file was:

disable CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT

enable CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD

enable CONFIG_FHANDLE

enable CONFIG_FANOTIFY

disable CONFIG_{EXT4,REISERFS}_FS_SECURITY because I wasn't using security labels and couldn't for the life of me remember why I enabled this option

And now my kernel doesn't boot any more: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/411/e1g6.jpg

This is my new .config from the broken kernel: http://pastebin.com/i9qmindD

This is my working .config from 3.10.7. My previously working .config for 3.10.9 was generated from this config by using make oldconfig: http://pastebin.com/J0h2ypnv

(note: changing DRM and RADEON from modules to built-in is a red herring, I did this to be able to capture the stack trace from a full-resolution screen)

Can anyone help me fix my kernel?Last edited by Aquous on Sun Aug 25, 2013 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aquous

"Fixed" by disabling IPV6 and BFQ. Since the error message mentions BFQ, it seems likely that this was the culprit, however since I had been on BFQ all along and the problem didn't begin until I set CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y which changed CONFIG_IPV6 from 'n' to 'y', I'd be tempted to say this was a really, really weird conflict between BFQ and IPV6. Any thoughts?

----------

## cauchy49

I have the exact same problem. No idea what to do except use cfq instead of  bfq

----------

## Aquous

I've done some more testing around and it's not related to CONFIG_IPV6. It's probably CONFIG_FANOTIFY or CONFIG_FHANDLE. Unfortunately, I can't test this hypothesis any more because I'm now using systemd which requires both these options in order to function  :Razz: 

----------

## ulenrich

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481820#c6

That explains status of Bfq.

Even if you try to disable it 

the Bfq patch invasively changes some return types

EINVAL to 0

Better to use the pure upstream vanilla-sources?

----------

## TomWij

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481820#c6
> 
> That explains status of Bfq.
> 
> Even if you try to disable it 
> ...

 

That's not true, the patches were checked (and I have checked them now again) and they do not invasively do anything if you don't enable the option in the kernel.

In fact, even if you do, no return types appear to be changed as far as I can see...Last edited by TomWij on Sun Aug 25, 2013 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TomWij

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> Can anyone help me fix my kernel?

 

Look at the revision in /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.9/gentoo-sources-3.10.9.ebuild after ,v; if it is 1.1 you have the broken revision whereas 1.2 works, as per the bug. For 1.1, you can apply the patch https://bfq-iosched.googlegroups.com/attach/46d6e501b377bdef/0001-block-Switch-from-BFQ-v6r2-for-3.10.0-to-BFQ-v6r2-fo.patch?view=1&part=4

----------

## Aquous

Thank you both, re-emerging gentoo-sources fixed the issue for me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ulenrich

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> That's not true, the patches were checked (and I have checked them now again) and they do not invasively do anything if you don't enable the option in the kernel.

 

Wow, you have done a lot of work! I just proved ...

(I really cannot believe how this is possible, 

to have available the Bfq 

but it doesnt touch anything before choosing.

A lot of perl ?)

And I see make menuconfig

now has specific Gentoo preselections.

"Hut ab" - the german guy says.

----------

